# Medium long coat??



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

Charlie's a 9 weeks old long coat. I've always wanted soft fluffy dogs, but I'm getting a bit worried because a lot of the long coat puppy pictures I've seen in books and online are extra super fluffy like a pom and he's not.. My Charlie looks more like a short coat with little fluffs around his ears, neck and tail, but his body isn't entirely fluffy at all. 

My question is ultimately if Charlie will grow to be extra fluffy like this little doggie (picture taken off a breeder's website)









Or if he will be relatively medium length on his body... with long fluffy scraggly hair just around his ears, neck and tail? 
Like this little girl: 









It doesn't really matter, ultimately, but I am just so darn curious!!

Are there some long coats that are LONGER and FLUFFIER than other long coats? Is there a medium coat? OR is the coat growth relevant to their age? 


Here are some pictures of Charlie, to help assess his coat.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

From what I understand, long coats lose their puppy coats then an adult coat grows in. Someone with a long coat could probably reassure you of that ... or tell you I'm lyin' like a dog! :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 2 long coat girls.
And Coopers mom is right, they do blow their puppy coats.
Also I've read that it can take up to 3 years for their full long coat to come in, but usually it's around 18 months.

That pic is Maddie, and I believe when that pic was taken she was still not old enough to breed, but I'm not positive on that, so her coat isn't in fully either. (The breeder that has her is where I got Koke from)

But you also have to bear in mind that just like people have different thickness of hair, so do dogs.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Charlie is absolutely adorable! I've heard that it can take up to two full years for a dog to get it's full coat. My Cooper is now a year old and has as much fur as the dog in the second picture. When he was a puppy, his coat looked as short as Charlies. Don't worry, it will start growing. Coopers didn't grow noticably until probably 8 months or so and the hair behind his ears started getting longer, as well as his tail and behind his neck. I hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh I see! Thanks so much for all of your replies. None of the chi books talk about hair growth and phases of development, so it's great to hear from the experienced. I've always guessed it may have been an age thing. So I guess right now we just have to sit back and wait to see his coat developments... and enjoy his cute stubbiness while it lasts.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

omg charley is soooooooo frickin cute.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

He is adorable!!

And yes they blow their coats and the thick hair starts coming in...I was a little "skeptical" that Giz was a long haired since his hair was so short....but now it's growing in really thick and getting long...

it's kinda cool to wait and see what they will eventually look like...plus, long haired pups change sooooo much  

I know what you mean though...nowhere says that this happens to long haired's until you come here and find out it is normal :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

And they will have summer coats and winter coats too!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Long hair chis can take up to 3 years for the full adult coat to come in - at least that is what I have heard on this site and read on the internet. However, from pictures I have seen I do think some long hair chis have fuller, thicker and longer hair than others. Jazzy's mother had a fairly long, thick coat, whereas her dad's coat was somewhat shorter and not quite as full. 

They do change a lot as they get older, and it is interesting to watch all the changes they go through and wonder exactly how they will look once they have their full adult coat of hair. 

But, one thing is for sure - I will love Jazzy no matter whether she has a thick, long coat or if she is hairless! :lol:


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

id say he's gonna look more like the second dog. mina was really fluffy like a pom when i got her now look at her









this is her at 8 or 9 weeks she got more fur after that


----------



## MoClassy (Oct 1, 2020)

CooperChi said:


> Charlie is absolutely adorable! I've heard that it can take up to two full years for a dog to get it's full coat. My Cooper is now a year old and has as much fur as the dog in the second picture. When he was a puppy, his coat looked as short as Charlies. Don't worry, it will start growing. Coopers didn't grow noticably until probably 8 months or so and the hair behind his ears started getting longer, as well as his tail and behind his neck. I hope this helps! 👋


----------



## MoClassy (Oct 1, 2020)

That’s a long haired Chihuahua for sure! You won’t see the change till he’s almost 3 years old. He’s definitely full blooded


----------

